# Buying a car



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

I know it's open to differing opinions, but can anyone suggest a nice girl's convertible car that I might like to buy please...I like the idea of a Mustang, though they look quite masculine to me...thoughts anyone?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

How about the Mustang's traditional cross-town rival, the Chevy Camaro Convertible? It's the most direct competitor, but you may prefer the Camaro's styling. And I doubt you'll find many on British roads unlike, say Audi A3s. (Audi makes a great convertible, but if you're looking to have fun in America, get something American.)


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like something American really...okay I'll have a look at the Camaro...thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The sky is the limit. What is your budget? Is this a sunny afternoon car or your main transportation?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to have a Volkswagen EOS and absolutely loved it. It has a hard top convertible with a sun roof.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rwnt each model for a weekend until you find the ONE


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

All great ideas...thank you


----------



## ur85q (Feb 21, 2015)

American convertibles ...Chrysler 200, Chrysler Sebring, Chrysler PT Cruiser, Chevrolet Corvette, Chevrolet Camaro, Ford Mustang, Ford Thunderbird. My wife felt the same about the masculine look of a lot of American cars, so once bought a PT Cruiser which she felt wasn't so muscular. She now drives a Mini and loves it. Good luck!


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh don't say that ur85q...I have a Mini Cooper roadster convertible that I adore and want to bring with me, though I'm told it's impractical and will cost me a fortune to convert, and that's if they'll let it in at the port. I am going to call the Mini plant in Oxford on Monday to see if mine (2012) meets the US requirements...keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't bring your car over. Driving on the opposite side of the road with the wheel on the wrong side is dangerous. It really expensive to import as well. Better to sell your car there and buy one in the usa.


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Really? Okay, although I have a friend who has an imported Mustang over here and he has no problems with it...what do the import costs consist of? I have found a company that will ship it for £721 from Southampton to Jacksonville. Were you quoted import costs or is it just what you've heard?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No way -- don't even think about trying to import on your own. You can buy that same car in the U.S., to U.S. spec., and it'd be a heck of a lot cheaper to let MINI handle everything that way.

But you're in America. Check out the cars you cannot get in the U.K. first. By the way, several of the models mentioned are no longer in production. (If you're looking for a used convertible, that's another matter.)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is included in 721 shipping? Customs processing, conversion to US specs, tax should you have the car over one year in the US, ... 

Have you driven in Florida aka white knuckle state with a tiny car with right steering?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

caroleinsarasota said:


> lovestravel said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bring your car over. Driving on the opposite side of the road with the wheel on the wrong side is dangerous. It really expensive to import as well. Better to sell your car there and buy one in the usa.
> ...


Yes, really. That he has had no problems with it does not make it any less danger. The risk of an accident is higher. The risk of driving the wrong way in an emergency is higher.

RHD vehicles had a significantly greater risk of at-fault crash involvement over that of similar LHD vehicles [1]

1. Cooper PJ, Meckle W and Nasvadi G, ‘The Safety of Vehicles Imported from Right-Hand-Drive Vehicle Configuration Countries When Operated in a Left-Hand-Drive Vehicle Environment’ (2009) 41 Accident; Analysis and Prevention 108


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think you can legally import cars over here anymore. Even if you can I wouldn't do. I think it has to be an old model and meet strict requirements.

What is your budget?


----------

